
Paid a Great Deal to Be Terrible at Development Most of the Time - exratione
https://www.exratione.com/2016/01/paid-a-great-deal-to-be-terrible-at-development-most-of-the-time/
======
stuaxo
Depressing yet seemingly true.

Having really good access to things you have found out in the past but haven't
used in the past could help a bit (or just any ways of quickly getting back up
to speed with things you haven done in a while).

